# fruits provoking ibs symptoms



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Are raw fruits known to cause bloating and abdo. Pain? I hate raw grapes watermelon cantaloupe and pineapple ans had ibs symptoms. How can i have a healthy diet without fruits?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you eat veggies you don't have to have fruits.Fruits have a number of sugars and sugar alcohols that can be a problem.Have you looked at the Low Fodmap diet for fruits less likely to cause problems if you feel you must eat fruit if you won't or can't eat veggies?Even with lower fodmap fruits you may need to limit quantities at one sitting/in one meal.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah the first one on the fodmap list is the banana. I ate half of it and was in excrutiating pain for 6 hours straight.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you eat veggies? All the vitamins you get from fruit you can get from veggies.And for what it is worth, 1/2 of most bananas is a full serving of fruit and often with people who are FODMAP sensitive you start with more like 1/4 cup or less which may be only a few slices of banana. And that is when the whole diet is low fodmap so you aren't on the verge of too much gas from everything else you eat.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

You absolutely do not need fruit in order to maintain a healthy diet. I hardly ever eat fruit (maybe the occasional strawberry in the summer and orange or banana in the winter, but that's it). The sugar in fruit definitely makes my symptoms worse. You could be reacting to either the sugar (particularly if bacterial overgrowth is part of your IBS spectrum) or the fiber (which is common for a lot of IBSers).Try eating lightly cooked or raw (if you can tolerate them) vegetables instead.


----------

